# Questions aux pros de l' emac ...



## gui (26 Août 2003)

Lasse d avoir crame mon vieux PC et des bugs incessants de Win sur le nouveau, je compte mettre a jour mon imac revB qui n est plus tout jeune...

Pour des raisons de budget limites, j envisage l achat d un emac. (J ai elimine le choix d un Imac, je ne supporte pas l idee de me retrouver avec des pixels morts).

J ai parcouru un peu les forums et je m adresse directement aux possesseurs ou futurs possesseurs d emac. Hello Sydney et les autres.

    1- Existe t il un modele moins bruyant que les autres ?
2- J ai demande un devis avec 384 MO de sdram et l on m a repondu que l emac ne disposait que d un seul slot, est ce vrai ? Pourquoi peut on alors disposer d une telle Ram sur l apple Store ?
3- les modeles actuels sont ils equipes de PC100 ou PC133 ?
4- Ce choix 1ghz, combo, mac os 9 &amp; 10, 512 Ram est il coherent pour un peu de 3d simple, PAO et internet ?
5- Mac os X rame t il un max ou roule t il correctement sur cette machine ? 

    Merci a tous. Si vous ne connaissez pas toutes les reponses, renseignez moi sur ce que vous pouvez...


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

gui a dit:
			
		

> 1- Existe t il un modele moins bruyant que les autres ?




non tous pareil




			
				gui a dit:
			
		

> 2- J ai demande un devis avec 384 MO de sdram et l on m a repondu que l emac ne disposait que d un seul slot, est ce vrai ? Pourquoi peut on alors disposer d une telle Ram sur l apple Store ?




l'emac a 2 slots mémoires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				gui a dit:
			
		

> 3- les modeles actuels sont ils equipes de PC100 ou PC133 ?




PC 133, toutes les machines apple depuis 2 ans sont fournit avec des barretes PC133 même si elle ont un bus 100 mhz 




			
				gui a dit:
			
		

> 4- Ce choix 1ghz, combo, mac os 9 &amp; 10, 512 Ram est il coherent pour un peu de 3d simple, PAO et internet ?




c'est nickel !!




			
				gui a dit:
			
		

> 5- Mac os X rame t il un max ou roule t il correctement sur cette machine ?




non ça tourne !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

allez ,j'entre en piste pour la n-ieme fois sur l'eMac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis très content du mien c'est un 700 MHz que j'ai utilisé au départ avec 384 Mo de RAM et que j'ai passé à 768 Mo assez rapidement ...
il y a bien deux emplacements mémoire,on peut monter a 1Go de RAM avec 2 de  512Mo...
j'ai un combo et un DD de 40 Go(un peu petit actuellement )

pour OSX,ma configuration permet de faire tourner le systeme sans aucun probleme,c'est rapide et assez fluide...

avec le modele actuel 1GHz et combo tu feras une excellente affaire mais essaye de mettre une 512 ou va voir sur le site de la fnac,il y a une offre avec la barette de 256 et l'imprimante gratuite si tu prends la carte d'adhérent...


fnac


----------



## gui (26 Août 2003)

Merci a tous.
C est exactement le genre de reponse que je voulais.

Hum par curiosite, votre preference va a Classic ou mac os X ?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

Mac OS X only


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

a ton avis????

MAC OS X powwaaa


----------



## Zitoune (26 Août 2003)

Pareil, OS X


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

OSX,mais attention ,gardes OS9 sous la main...
d'ailleurs je ne sais pas si les nouveaux demarrent sous OS9 ,le mien le permet et c'est tres pratique,par exemple j'ai un cd:l'europe vu de l'espace qui ne fonctionne pas en mode classic ,obligeant a redemarrer sous OS9 ...
meme si OSX a bien sur ma préférence,il faut (et faudra toujours )garder OS9 sosu la main,sous peine de se priver de petites choses fort intéressantes...


----------



## gui (26 Août 2003)

Un grand merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apres mon valeureux PM5400 a 180 mhz qui a tenu 6 ans et mon vieil imac rev B qui a deja 4 ans passe,

je vais commander un emac tout beau tout neuf et (tout bruyant).

Je crois que si je fais ce choix, ce n est pas en raison de la puissance, mon vieil imac me suffisait presque, mais bien parce qu apres 2 ans d utilisation de Win, je n en peux plus de reformater, defragmenter, deveroler... je me suis rendu compte que je passais dix fois plus de temps dans le systeme d exploitation (merci Bilou) que sur mon vieux mac OS. J etais arrive a saturation d ecrans bleus.

A+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

gui a dit:
			
		

> Un grand merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu seras étonné de la puissance du G4 ,comparé au G3 de ton iMac


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

n'oublie pas de rajouter 512MB de ram, c'est très important!


----------



## yagoceron (27 Août 2003)

J'étais partit  pour switcher avec un Powerbool ou un iBook mais comme le PB s'éloigne mauvais état financier oblige, je me suis intéressé dernièrement à l'iBook or le modèle actuel est un peu fadasse techniquement.

Je ne suis pas pressé et donc quand je switcherais il y aura peut-être un iBook plus intéressant mais en attendant je commence à me dire qu'un eMac ce serait pas mal.

C'est un peu gros mais bon.

Par contre ce qui m'inquiète c'est le bruit. C'est vraiment terrible ?


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2003)

on s'y habitue vite... et puis il suffit de mettre de la musique, les HP sont tout à fait corrects...


----------



## gui (27 Août 2003)

Perso, ayant choisi de l acheter chez un revendeur Mac, je sais que je le payerais un peu plus cher, mais je compte bien tester ce fameux reacteur d avion.



(l offre FNAC etait super interessante, mais point de FNAC ici)  et je ne ferai plus l erreur de commander par internet. Que d ennuis en cas de retour SAV.


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2003)

gui a dit:
			
		

> (l offre FNAC etait super interessante, mais point de FNAC ici)  et je ne ferai plus l erreur de commander par internet. Que d ennuis en cas de retour SAV.



n'importe quelle centre de maintenance agrée apple pourrai te le prendre en charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perso mon prochain mac neuf viendra de l'applestore


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quelle centre de maintenance agrée apple pourrai te le prendre en charge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



logique, il te ramène des pêpetes... 
d'ailleurs si tu veux l'acheter, va  ici...


----------



## alan.a (1 Septembre 2003)

Il me semble quand même que les derniers eMac , en plus d'avoir un processeur plus rapide , on aussi un bus plus rapide (133 contre 100), tout comme des disques durs à 7200 trs contre 5400.
J'ai changé le disque de mon autre G4 (enfin celui du boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) par un 7200 trs, et rien que cette simple manip l'a bien boosté.

C'est donc plutot bon signe pour toi.

Moi j'ai un eMac 700, et c'est trés agréable en usage simple.
Je lui fait chauffer de temps le CPU avec des grosses retouches photos, de la vidéo et de la 3D simple et vu le prix que je l'ai payé, je le trouve plutot d'un tres bon rapport qualité prix.

Je n'aurai jamais pensé faire autant de choses sur une machine à 1100 euros !!!!

Pour le bruit c'est tout a fait supportable.


----------



## alan.a (1 Septembre 2003)

Et pour conclure

MAC OS X , rien que MAC OS X !!!!!


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et pour conclure
> 
> MAC OS X , rien que MAC OS X !!!!!



Sauf pour les jeux, bien sur. Il y en a beaucoup qui sont trop lent sous OS X et il y a plein de titres sympa qui ne tournent pas sous OS X ...


----------



## alan.a (1 Septembre 2003)

Oui c'est possible, mais je ne joue jamais sur un ordinateur.
Enfin si, je joue souvent à Photoshop , ça compte aussi ???


----------



## Zitoune (1 Septembre 2003)

yagoceron a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ce qui m'inquiète c'est le bruit. C'est vraiment terrible ?



Si tu es bricoleur, tu peux essayer  ça


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Sauf pour les jeux, bien sur. Il y en a beaucoup qui sont trop lent sous OS X et il y a plein de titres sympa qui ne tournent pas sous OS X ...



d'ou l'interet de garder OS9 pour ceux qui jouent!


----------



## JediMac (1 Septembre 2003)

Pour ce qui est du bruit, les eMacs que j'ai pu utiliser n'en faisaient pas plus qu'un pc quelconque, donc ça ne devrait pas plus t'indisposer qu'avant.


----------



## Zitoune (1 Septembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du bruit, les eMacs que j'ai pu utiliser n'en faisaient pas plus qu'un pc quelconque, donc ça ne devrait pas plus t'indisposer qu'avant.



Ben le mien était largement plus bruyant que le Celeron500 de ma copine ou que l'Athlon800 de mon frangin !


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2003)

c'est quand même terrible cette question du bruit
l'emac me tente assez gravement au prix actuel (y compris par la possibilité de démarrer sous 9) mais déjà mon disque externe ICE je le trouve presque trop bruyant (juste sa rotation, y a pas de ventilo) comparé à l'imac DV
alors quel dommage, et malgré tout quel dilemne !!!

Allez Apple, un petit effort : un ordi monobloc bootable 9/X + carte graphique correcte + prix raisonnable + silencieux, ça n'existera donc jamais ???

Enfin, tu nous diras tes impressions sonores une fois ton forfait accompli ?


----------



## iVan (24 Septembre 2003)

A propos du bruit de l'eMac, j'ai pu vérifier chez mon "dealer" où un eMac était en fonctionnement. Le technicien a fait le silence complèt ... sauf l'eMac: il me semblait que son ventilateur (à l'arrière) faisait moins de bruit que mon iMac OS 8.6 à 333Mhz et j'ai bonne oreille ! Alors il ne faut pas exagérer. Je me prépare aussi à l'achat d'un eMac et les commentaires ci-dessus m'ont beaucoup aidé: le choix d'un 1 GHz, combo, 512 Ram...
Question: 512 Ram suffisent ou conseille-t-on d'AJOUTER 512 Ram ?
Merci


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2003)

Tjs pareil, tout dépend de ce que tu en fais... 512  c'est pas mal déjà, 1 go c'est mieux évidemment, tout dépend aussi de tes finances...


----------



## gui (24 Septembre 2003)

iVan a dit:
			
		

> A propos du bruit de l'eMac,... il ne faut pas exagérer. Je me prépare aussi à l'achat d'un eMac et les commentaires ci-dessus m'ont beaucoup aidé: le choix d'un 1 GHz, combo, 512 Ram...
> Question: 512 Ram suffisent ou conseille-t-on d'AJOUTER 512 Ram ?
> Merci



J ai achete perso un eMac combo 1ghz +512 RAM (cf forum). J en suis tres content meme si je viens de l avoir et qu il y aura forcement des soucis un jour ou l autre.
-1 plantage en 4 jours (sous IE)
-2 fois moins bruyant que mon athlon et tout a fait supportable. (Le bruit par contre varie beaucoup en fonction du positionnement en hauteur de l'eMac. Plus l ecran est haut par rapport a toi, moins c est bruyant. 
-premieres impressions positives, je suis autrement emballe que par le cocktail athlon &amp; Win Mesaventure


----------



## tornade13 (25 Septembre 2003)

J'ai mon emac depuis maintenant 14 mois jamais eu de souci sur quoi que ce soit, c'est une tres bonne machine mais pour le silence c'est pas ça, dailleurs et pas seulement pour cette raison mon eMAc me quitte vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
Aurevoir MacG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Septembre 2003)

iVan a dit:
			
		

> A propos du bruit de l'eMac, j'ai pu vérifier chez mon "dealer" où un eMac était en fonctionnement. Le technicien a fait le silence complèt ... sauf l'eMac: il me semblait que son ventilateur (à l'arrière) faisait moins de bruit que mon iMac OS 8.6 à 333Mhz et j'ai bonne oreille ! Alors il ne faut pas exagérer. Je me prépare aussi à l'achat d'un eMac et les commentaires ci-dessus m'ont beaucoup aidé: le choix d'un 1 GHz, combo, 512 Ram...
> Question: 512 Ram suffisent ou conseille-t-on d'AJOUTER 512 Ram ?
> Merci



j'ai 768 Mo sur mon eMac ,et je les pousse à bout avec photoshop et aussi le scan de diapo en 2400 dpi,avec l'epson 2450 photo...
aujourd'hui ,jai eu 6 fichiers swaps!
mais c'est pas ts les jours...
je me demande comment on fait avec "seulement" 256 Mo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Septembre 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mon emac depuis maintenant 14 mois jamais eu de souci sur quoi que ce soit, c'est une tres bonne machine mais pour le silence c'est pas ça, dailleurs et pas seulement pour cette raison mon eMAc me quitte vendredi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comment çà ?
tu vas pas acheter un PC t de meme??
on ne te verra plus ici??


----------



## tornade13 (25 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comment çà ?
> tu vas pas acheter un PC t de meme??
> on ne te verra plus ici??


Non pas de PC je suis pas tombé si bas tout de mème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai juste dit au revoir parceque vendredi plus de eMAc et la prochaine machine  "iMAc 1ghz" pas avant milieu de semaine prochaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En esperant etre aussi satisfait que mon eMac avec le silence en plus mais surtout pour le superdrive


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Septembre 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Non pas de PC je suis pas tombé si bas tout de mème
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ouf,cela me ferait mal de voir partir ceux qu'on connait ici pour aller dans le monde obscure...
alors a la semaine prochaine...
qq soit le mac ,on est tous sur Mac OS,après tt!


----------



## tornade13 (25 Septembre 2003)

A la semaine prochaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous allez me manquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Formatage de l'eMac ce soir pour vente vendedi...


----------



## tornade13 (25 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Zitoune (25 Septembre 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Non pas de PC je suis pas tombé si bas tout de mème
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tant mieux. A bientôt


----------

